#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Открывая врата сердца и другие буддийские рассказы о счастье

## Liza Lyolina

В издательстве "Открытый мир" вышла новая книга: *Брахм Аджан "Открывая врата сердца и другие буддийские рассказы о счастье"*

М.: Открытый Мир, 2009
Формат: 84 х 100 1/32
Тираж: 2000 экз.
304 стр., твердый переплет 

Книга представляет собой собрание рассказов Аджана Брахма, буддийского монаха тайской лесной традиции, англичанина по происхождению, ученика Аджана Ча, а ныне настоятеля монастыря Бодхиньяна в Австралии. Это правдивые жизненные истории о надежде, любви, прощении, свободе от чувства страха и преодолении боли. Рассказанные с остроумием, они искусно передают вечную мудрость учения Будды и указывают путь к подлинному счастью.



Заказать: http://dharma.ru/details/674

----------

Ersh (30.05.2009), Zom (29.05.2009), Кумо (30.05.2009), Марица (30.05.2009), Сергей Алекс (16.04.2010)

----------


## Zom

Прочитал. Очень рекомендую - потому что таких книг крайне мало. С одной стороны - это буддийская литература, написанная монахом с многолетним стажем. С другой стороны - в ней вы не встретите никаких религиозных догматов, указаний о том, как надо медитировать и т.д.; здесь собраны просто забавные, интересные и мудрые советы, применимые в различных жизненных ситуациях. А это означает, что данную книгу вы можете подарить *любому человеку*, и это может проявить у него интерес к учению Будды.

Всего в книге 108 маленьких рассказов, которые иногда переплетаются друг с другом или выстроены в единую линию.

Можно заказать наложенным платежом по почте здесь http://dharma.ru/details/674
Если заказываете 10 штук (например - для подарков знакомым или родным) - цена за каждый экземпляр падает на 60 рублей.
Формат книги небольшой - 12x20x1.5 см

----------

Edwardb (20.01.2011), Lyykfi (30.06.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (29.06.2009), Сергей Алекс (16.04.2010), Читтадхаммо (19.07.2009)

----------

